# Simplicity paint match



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Simplicity ZT2652 ZTR. Anyone have a paint match to the Simplicity red? It's not entirely red, got some orange to it. I'd like to find a common implement color I can use to fix this one up.


----------

